# Under the skin



## ZombiePornoMags (Aug 7, 2013)

I was talking with someone a few days ago about driving my mk6 golf on track. His response was don’t. He said, “maybe if you had a GTI or an R it would be ok.” Doesn’t the Golf and GTI share almost all structural pieces? Like unibody, front and rear subframes, front control arms, rear trailing arms, along with a bunch of other parts? All I’m aware of that is different is, brake disc size, 6 speed trans(mine is manual 5) springs and dampers, sway bars, and maybe a few more non structural items. Am I wrong? If not it seems like with the correct track preparation my golf would fair just the same as a GTI? Can someone who has some knowledge on this help me out? Thanks.


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

No reason you couldn't do basic track prep on your Golf. Lots of GTI takeoff parts floating around and everything is basically bolt on.


----------



## ZombiePornoMags (Aug 7, 2013)

but Is the gti chassis and other structural parts the same as a base golf?


----------

